# Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil



## Toni_1962 (4. Januar 2009)

Ich habe gerade für den August 2009 den Flug nach Alaska/Anchorage gebucht ...

und habe vor, 4 Wochen mit dem Wohnmobil annähernd die klassiche 8 (jedoch nicht nach Whitehorse) zu fahren zusätzlich Kenai.

Und natürlich habe ich vor dort ausgiebigst zu angeln.

Und nun stellen sich viele Fragen der Planung |kopfkrat

Route/Campings/Ausrüstung/Aktivitäten/Wohnmobil/
Angelausrüstung mitnehmen oder dort kaufen etc. etc ...?????

Wer war denn schon dort und kann mir Tipps irgendwelcher Art geben? 

Wäre klasse von Euch!


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Wohnmobil auch ausgehandelt und reserviert (erstaunlich große tägliche Preisschwankungen aufgrund von "Flex Rates").

Aber immer noch keiner im Board, der schon mal dort unterwegs war und Tipps geben kann?


----------



## ThomasL (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo Toni

Gerät mitnehmen oder dort kaufen hängt davon ab, was du schon hast. Wenn du es neu kaufen musst, ist es dort günstiger.

Was du auch mal machen solltest, ist ne Heilbuttour von Homer oder Seward aus, Gerät musst du nicht mitnehmen, Leihgerät ist auf den Booten vorhanden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo Thomas,

danke für deine Antwort.#h

Zum Gerät: Kommt darauf an, was ich für Gerät tatsächlich benötige ...
an guten Spinnruten verschiedener WG-Klassen fehlt es nicht ... Rollen aber könnten zu filigran sein, da wir hier mit möglichst gramm-leichen Rollen mit geringem Fassungsvermögen an Monofilen wegen der verwendete geflochtenen fischen.

King hat ja schon Schonzeit, aber reicht eine gute 4000 denn auf Silber, Rot usw aus? ...


Welche Kunstköder soll ich mitnehmen?


----------



## Angler-NRW (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter 

http://www.aa-fishing.com/ak/alaska-camping.html

Das habe ich für dich in einem anderen Forum aufgestöbert 

Frage: Wer kann Tipps geben für eine Tour 3 Wochen durch Alaska u den Yukon. Start in Anchorage, Denali,Dawson,Whitehorse sollen besucht werden. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Antwort: Ich war selbst letztes Jahr in Alaska und Yukon.Als erstes empfehle ich den Reiseführer ,,Kanadas großer Westen mit Alaska`` von Heike und Bernd Wagner (Reise Know-How Verlag,
ISBN: 3-89662-219-6).Ist zwar mit 23,50 € relativ teuer,aber sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert. Dann gibt`s noch die ,,Milepost`` (in Englisch,800 Seiten,eigentlich unentbehrlich für jeden Camper, vor Ort, oder evtl. bei Amazon.de).Um den 21.06. ist die Sonnenwende,d.h. es wird Nacht`s kaum noch Dunkel. Den Taylor (Top of the World) Highway zwischen Tok und Dawson würd ich auf jeden Fall fahren.Bedenke jedoch bei der Planung die recht großen Entfernungen und Straßenzustände,die sich recht schnell ändern können.Und eins noch:!!!!! Wenn der Tank halb leer ist, besser nachtanken,Du weißt nie,ob die nächste Tankstelle geöffnet ist.


Hoffe das hilft dir ein wenig. 

Basti


----------



## Angler-NRW (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Angeltipps zu Alaska gibt es hier:

http://lachs-angeln-alaska.de/

und das hab ich gefunden: http://www.alaska-wolf.com/neu/fischundfang.htm

In der Mitte Rechts sind Köder- und Geräte-Tipps.

Basti


----------



## HD4ever (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

hört sich nach nem genialen trip an .... #6
ich hoffe auf gaaanz ausführliche Bild-Berichte von dir !!!! :m
wünsche dann jetzt schon mal nen ganz tollen Urlaub und schöne Fänge ....


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo Basti,

danke für die Tipps.

Die Links habe ich schon gesehen, aber sie haben mich nicht unbedingt befriedigt, weil sie zu oberflächlich sind, was das komkrete Angeln angeht: Für Kunstköder wird nichts gesagt, und meist geht es nur um die Halbinsel Kenai ...
wie sieht es unterwegs aus? Einfach mal an einem Fluss an der Landstr. anhalten und schnell mal blinkern auf Lachs?

Erfahrungen sind mir noch wichtig:
Kommt man an stattliche Campgrounds einfach so rein, oder sind die im August schon besetzt? usw ...

@ HD4ever

ist ja noch ein bischen hin, aber die Vorfreude ist schon gewaltig da  
... und jetzt bei den -12 Grad bei uns draussen, läßt sich das nun genau überlagen, planen, träumen ...


----------



## Angler-NRW (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Das mit dem schnell aus dem Auto und Blinkern kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich denke aber, dass es gerade bei den Lachsflüssen  nicht ohne weiteres gehen wird aufgrund der Lizenzen, die man ja nicht einfach so sehr hinterher geschmissen bekommt. Da musst du einfach mal Boardies anmailen, die schon da waren.

Ich würde aber sagen, dass du mit ein paar Spinnern, Blinkern und Lachsstreamern nichts falsch machst.

Aber recherchiere mal gut, dann brauch ich das nicht machen und kann bei meiner Kanu-Tour-Planung  auf deine Erfahrungen zurückgreifen :q.

Basti


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Basti, ich werde dir dann berichten :m


----------



## ThomasL (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Das mit den Lizenzen ist in Alaska kein Problem, du musst einfach die Lizenz lösen, die ist dann für ganz Alaska gültig. Das Problem ist einfach, dass Lachsflüsse, die problemlos mit dem Auto erreichbar sind, dann während der Saison meist sehr voll von Anglern sind. Eine gute 4000er reicht von der Grösse her für die restlichen Lachse abgesehen von King sicher aus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Lizenz für Alsaka kann man sogar über Internet online schon lösen ... habe ich gerade gefunden, mal sehen, ob es so auch dann klappt 

Nur auf King gilt diese nicht und an bestimmten Strecken.

Aber der King ist im August schon gesperrt und somit kein Problem für mich (LEIDER).

Erschreckend der Angerdruck dort an den Lachsstrecken ...
habe nun von einem gelesen, der schon um 4.00 Uhr in der Früh aufgestanden ist, um noch einen freien Paltz am Ufer zu bekommen ... am Campground im Kenai sind im Juli beim King-Run 1000 Wohnmobile aufgereiht wie am WAL.Markt-Parkplatz ... hoffe, es wird in den Berichten nur übertrieben ...

4000 mit 35ger mono?


----------



## ThomasL (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Ja, die 4000er mit 35er Mono reicht für die anderen Lachsarten.


----------



## Sockeye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade für den August 2009 den Flug nach Alaska/Anchorage gebucht ...



Na, da hast Du dir ja gleich die saure Gurken Zeit rausgesucht.

King - season closed
Red - season closed
Silver (geht ab Mitte/Ende August los)
Pink - run nur in geraden Jahren

Also schau, dass Du gegen Ende der Reise (Ende August/Anfang September) auf die Kenai Halbinsel kommst. Ansonsten kannst du dir den Lachs abschminken.
Ansonsten würde ich von Homer aus auf jeden Fall eine Halibut/Lingcod Combo machen - das wird dein weiteres Anglerleben gravierend ändern...|supergri

Viel Spass und grüss mir den Kenai. Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl nicht hochfliegen können...

VG Sockeye


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo!! Wünsch Dir viel Spaß!
Meine Tips: versteif dich nicht auf Lachs (die Äschen, Forellen und Hechte machen einen Heidenspaß!:k) ; nimm, wenn möglich, deine Ausrüstung mit (die Angelläden dort sind weder soooo gut ausgestattet, noch soooo preisgünstig wie immer wieder behauptet, aber auch keinesfalls schlechter als hier), sich mit Ködern vor Ort aufzurüsten kann aber sinnvoll sein; geh abends in die Kneipe, trink einen mit den "Natives" (besser nicht "Indianer" nennen) und nach dem 4. oder 5. Bier nach den Hot-Spots fragen; wer sich danach noch mit 1000 (obwohl ich so etwas nie gesehen habe) anderen Touristen an eine Stelle stellt, ist selber schuld (die Gegend ist einfach GIGANTISCH groß!)
 Ansonsten macht es Sinn wenn Du gezielt fragst!

Grüße!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Sockeye schrieb:


> King - season closed
> Red - season closed
> Silver (geht ab Mitte/Ende August los)
> Pink - run nur in geraden Jahren
> ...


 
Interessante Information ... 

ich habe die Info, dass *nur* der King gesperrt ist.

Für Silber Anfang August im Kenai den Run hat und deshalb ich auf Camps kaum noch unterkommen werde.
Gegen Ende August ist dannd er Spuk dort vorbei !

Wo kann ich deine Info bitte nachlesen, denn das wäre natürlich eine neue und nicht unerhebliche Angelegenheit !
#h


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo Toni!
Kann mich leider nur auf den kanadischen Teil des Yukon beziehen, aber lies mal das hier:
http://www.environmentyukon.gov.yk.ca/pdf/Die_Wildnis_des_Yukon.pdf 
oder:
http://environmentyukon.gov.yk.ca/yukonfishing/FishingRegs2007GRweb.pdf
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Onkel Klabauter schrieb:


> Hallo Toni!
> Kann mich leider nur auf den kanadischen Teil des Yukon beziehen, aber lies mal das hier:
> http://www.environmentyukon.gov.yk.ca/pdf/Die_Wildnis_des_Yukon.pdf
> oder:
> ...


 
Vielen Dank, sehr informativ und interessant #6, auch wenn es den kanadischen Teil betrifft #h


----------



## Sockeye (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Interessante Information ...
> 
> ich habe die Info, dass *nur* der King gesperrt ist.
> 
> ...



Hi Toni,

King/Chinook/Königslachs
Gesperrt ist der King schon immer ab dem 31. Juli. Soweit ist deine Info richtig.

Red/Sockeye/Rotlachs
Durch die starken Schwankungen der runs wird die Saison je nach Stärke von Alaska F&G geschlossen. Meistens auch zum 31. Juli manchmal früher, eigentlich nie später.

Silver/Coho/Silberlachs
Die Saison  ist eigentlich ab Juni offen. Die Silberlachse kommen in 2 runs. Den early run, der Anfang Juli vorbei ist und den late run, der Anfang August tröpfelnd anfängt und seinen peak Ende August/ Anfang September erreicht. Der run verläuft fast parallel zum dem vom Kasilof river, er ist aber stärker (ca 50-60.000 Fische für 2009 erwartet) und setzt ca. eine Woche später ein. Genaue Statistiken über den late run werden nicht veröffentlicht.
Vor der zweiten Augustwoche ist es eigentlich sinnfrei im Kenai auf Coho zu gehen. Ab der dritten hast du sogar gute Chancen auf Erfolg im Lower Kenai. Im Upper Kenai & Russian River geht's dann auch langsam los...




(der Russian River mündet im Upper Kenai)

Es gibt aber noch die Möglichkeit auf kleinere, frühere runs in anderen Flüssen wie dem Anchor River:





oder Deep Creek:




(aber nur C&R)

Um Anfang August aber sicher einen Silberlachs zu fangen, bleibt dir nur die Möglichkeit, von Homer oder Seward auf dem Meer zu schleppen, da sich die Silberlinge langsam in den Fjorden zum bevorstehenden Aufstieg sammeln.

Auf jeden Fall die Regularien für die Kenai-Penisula beachten: Regularien (13mb) Dort findest Du jeden Bach, Schonzeiten, Fangmengen etc...

bei Fragen, einfach fragen...:q

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Tja .. dann werde ich die Tour umlegen, bin ja flexibel mit dem Wohnmobil ..

aber heißt das, dass ich im August im Innland keine Lachse zu sehen bekomme?


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

@ Toni_1962
Wenn Du Dich vom "Großen-Lachs-Traum" ein wenig lösen kannst, schick ich Dir meine Hot-Spots für Äsche und Hecht sogar mit GPS-Daten. Verabschiede Dich von dem Gedanken, daß dieser Fisch der Könige mit offenem Maul auf Dich wartet. Wenn doch, ist das der schönste "Beifang" der Welt! Und irgendwelche ranzigen Milchner möchtest Du sowieso nicht essen.
Grüße!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Onkel Klabauter schrieb:


> @ Toni_1962
> Wenn Du Dich vom "Großen-Lachs-Traum" ein wenig lösen kannst, schick ich Dir meine Hot-Spots für Äsche und Hecht sogar mit GPS-Daten. Verabschiede Dich von dem Gedanken, daß dieser Fisch der Könige mit offenem Maul auf Dich wartet. Wenn doch, ist das der schönste "Beifang" der Welt! Und irgendwelche ranzigen Milchner möchtest Du sowieso nicht essen.
> Grüße!


 

Lachs ist eimn Fisch, der reizt, weil ich ihn hier nicht so bekomme ...#t

aber als eingefleischter Hechtler habe ich nichts gegen Hechtangeln, egal wo auf der Welt und ohne Hechttackle wäre ich auch nicht geflogen   ...

und Äschen sind immer reivoll 

Wäre dir sehr dankbar, wenn du mir die Daten schickst #6


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Werde Dir in den nächsten Tagen was vorbereiten und als PN schicken. Die Spots hab ich von Einheimischen übernommen, die funzen Klasse!
Aber wie gesagt: nur für den kanadischen Teil des Yukon!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Onkel Klabauter schrieb:


> Werde Dir in den nächsten Tagen was vorbereiten und als PN schicken. Die Spots hab ich von Einheimischen übernommen, die funzen Klasse!
> Aber wie gesagt: nur für den kanadischen Teil des Yukon!!!


 
Danke schon mal .. denn wer weiß, wie weit einen die Füße tragen  |wavey:


----------



## Sockeye (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> aber heißt das, dass ich im August im Innland keine Lachse zu sehen bekomme?



Nein, nur am Anfang vom August ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich einen Silberlachs zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Die fängst Du ab der 3. Woche und besser in der 4. Woche.

Wenn's unbedingt Anfang August sein muss, da ist der Russian River noch für Sockeyes offen. Aber Russian River Sockeye Angeln ist die Hölle. Da geht's zu wie auf einem Rock-Konzert. Combat-Fishing. Im Meter-Abstand stehen da Angler rum... hunderte...:v Gerade Anfang August, weil der Kenai schon geperrt ist...

das sieht dann so aus:






Ab der 3.Woche ziehen die Idioten dann ab. Der Russian River und der Upper Kenai sind dann ein Traumrevier für das Fliegenfischen. Aber nur auf Silver und Forelle.

das ist dann so:





Aber lies dir doch meinen Bericht vom Ende September 07 durch.
Helis wir kommen

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Am Lake Creek und deren Abflüsse

kann man bereits Anfang August gut Lachse fangen, zumindest nach folgender Info:

http://www.lachsfischen.ch/fische.htm

Lake Creek läßt sich gut Anfang August in die Reiseroute einpalnen, wenn dem so sein sollte ... #h


----------



## ThomasL (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

@Toni_1962

An den Lake Creek kommst du aber nicht mit dem Wohnmobil


----------



## Blackmore (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo,

das Thema passt gut. Ich fahre mit dem Kanu 10 Tage Anfang Juli auf dem Teslin und dann auf dem Yukon bis Carmacks.

Ich möchte auf Hechte und Äschen spinnen.
Kann man die gleichen Angeln verwenden wie z.B. am Rhein? Ist geflochtene Schnur ok?

Was benötigt man an Blinkern, Spinnern? Wobbler sollen nicht so gut gehen?

Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass eine Wasserkugel mit daran angebundener Fliege an einer normalen Spinnangel eine gute Sache wäre, gibt es damit Erfahrungen, wie genau ist die Montage, Material, Schnurstärke, Schnurtyp?

Über Hotspots per PN würde ich micht auch sehr freuen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



ThomasL schrieb:


> @Toni_1962
> 
> An den Lake Creek kommst du aber nicht mit dem Wohnmobil


 
OK .. schade ...

was ich aber verwunderlich finde ist doch, dass zwar Silber Ende Juli und die erstsen zwei Augustwochen dort überall sind, sogar Angelhauptzeit in der die Lodgen besonders in die Taschen greifen lassen, aber in den Zu-/Abflüssen bzw unterhalb der Lodgen, an die ich noch auf den Highways komme, keine Silber und Reds in der Zeit sein sollen. ....

vll. naiv gefragt ? #c


----------



## Sockeye (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hi Toni,

jeder Fluss hat seine eigenen Lachsstämme. Diese haben unterschiedliche Aufstiegszeiten.

Ich spreche von der Kenai Halbinsel. Dort ist der Juli Haupsaison, weil die Sockeyes und die Kings da aufsteigen (ehrlich gesagt eigentlich nur in den letzten zwei Juliwochen) und die Saison offen ist. Ab 31.7. ist dann die Saison für Kings und Reds zu. Die Lodges und Camp-Betreiber bewerben dann natürlich den Silberlachs, um ihre Betten vollzukriegen. Nur steigen die nur äusserst selten so früh. Aber dass muss man seinen Gästen ja nicht auf die Nase binden...

 Einzige Ausnahme ist der Upper Kenai und der Russian River, wo die Saison für die Reds noch bis Mitte August offen ist. Die Rolachse sind dann dort aber schon zu 50% voll eingefärbt und zum Verzehr weniger geeignet. Die anderen 50% zu fangen, so behaupte ich mal frech, wird einem Rotlachs-Anfänger kaum gelingen...Dennoch versuchen da tausende ihr Glück.

Wie sieht den dein genauer Zeitrahmen aus? Wenn Du mir sagst wann du auf der Kenai-Peninsula bist, kann ich dir sicherlich Tipps geben, wie du sicher zu deinem Lachs kommst, auch im August.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Servus Sockeye,

ich werde entweder Anfang August oder Ende August im Kenai sein, da ich am 3. August in Anchorage mein Wohnmobil übernehmen werde und nach der Rundtour am 29. August dort wieder abgeben werde.

Die Tour werde ich noch zusammenstellen, auch danach, wo ich wabb Lachse angeln kann.

Ich denke abe, es wird besser sein, ich werde erst in den letzten Tagen des Augustes im Kenai verbringen.


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

@ Blackmore !
Hab letztes Jahr genau das selbe gemacht, allerdings weiter, bis Klondike, Dawson. Wasserkugeln sind Sch....e. Die verkaufen dort aber in jedem Angelladen so kleine Mini-Drift-Posen (meist rot-gelb), davor hatte ich ein Flour-Carbon-Vorfach mit Goldkopfnymphe. Da hämmern die Äschen wie verrückt drauf. Ansonsten verwende Mini- Blinker oder -spinner (nicht mehr als 3g). Hechte gehen dort auch ab wie "Schmitts-Katze"! Führ Deinen Spinnköder aber mindestens doppelt so schnell wie zu Hause!!! Rumzaubern und spielen endet in Fehlbissen. Auf Yukon und Teslin zu angeln ist Hokus-Pokus, die Flüße sind einfach zu groß (und der Rhein wird zum Bach ;-)) Jeder Creek mit seinem Auslauf wird Dir seine Fische nicht vorenthalten.
Geh in Carmacks ins Hotel, frag nach Warren (und wenn er nüchtern ist, grüß ihn von den "awesome fuckin`drunken`german buddies") und frag ihn nach den Fishin-Hot-Spots! Die beliebtesten Hecht-Blinker dort sind der "Five o`Diamond" (rot-gelb) und der "Canadian Colours" (logisch: rot-weiß).
Viel Spaß!:vik:


----------



## Sockeye (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Ich fang mal in Homer an und arbeite mich aufwärts:

Homer
*Meer *
Trolling auf Coho - gesamter August
Heilbutt, Lingcod und Rockfisch - ganzjährig

*Homer Fishing Lagoon:*
Coho - gesamter August
Pink  -  Anfang August
Ist ein Lachspuff mit entsprechendem Trubel. Muss man aber mal gesehen haben.


*Anchor River* (kleiner run)
Coho - 3. und 4. Augustwoche 
Steelhead - letzte Augustwoche (nur C&R)
Glasklares Wasser ideal zum Fliegenfischen

*Deep Creek* (kleiner run)
Coho - 3. und 4. Augustwoche
Glasklares Wasser ideal zum Fliegenfischen

*Kasilof River* (mittlerer run)
Sockeye - bis in den August hinein
Coho - ab 2. Augustwoche bis in den September
Trübes Gletscherwasser, kaum vom Ufer befischbar, Guide mit Boot ist zu empfehlen. Lachseier backbouncing.

*Lower Kenai River* (grosser run)
Coho - ab 2.er Augustwoche bis in den September (peak gegen Ende August)
Trübes Gletscherwasser, vom Ufer befischbar (ich kenne zwei Stellen), Guide mit Boot ist zu empfehlen. Lachseier backbouncing vom Boot oder Lachseier vom Ufer kurz über Grund

*Swanson River* (mittlerer run)
Coho ab der 2.en Augustwoche (besser etwas später)
Ist nur an der Mündung vom Ufer aus zu befischen.
Klares Wasser, super Fliegenrevier. Tipp: leihe dir ein Kanu und lass dich an den Swanson Lakes aussetzen und paddel den Fluss bis zur Mündung runter, wo du wieder abgeholt wirst. Tolle Tagestour mit Cohofischen

*Upper Kenai River / Russian River* (grosser run)
Sockeye - 1. und 2. Augustwoche (je früher je besser)
Coho - ab 2.er Augustwoche bis in den September (peak gegen Ende August)
Der Upper Kenai ist schon etwas klarer, aber durch den Gletscherwasseranteil mäßig/gut zum Fliegenfischen geeignet. Mann muss aber die Löcher kennen um mit Lachseiern Erfolg zu haben.
Der Russian River hingegen ist glasklar und ein Toprevier für die Fliege.

Ein absolutes Muß im August, ist die Wanderung zum Lower Russian Lake. Sie geht ca. eine Stunde einen einfachen Wanderweg den Berg hinauf, vorbei an den Russian Falls wo man die Lachse unglaubliche Sprünge machen sieht, bis zum Lower Russian Lake wo hunderttausende Rotlachse laichen...

*Seward*
Coho - ab 2. Augustwoche, besser gegen Mitte/Ende August
- Meeresangeln mit Spinner vom Ufer aus
- Heilbut und Coho Charter auf dem Meer

Das waren alles Tipps die einfach mit dem Auto zu erreichen sind. Falls Du eine steile Wanderung in Kauf nehmen willst und die Fliegenrute ca. 1,5 Stunden schleppen willst, kommst du am Crecent Lake in ein Traumrevier für Äsche...

Falls Du ein Magellan GPS besitzt...ich habe eine Karte von der Kenai Halbinsel mit allen Hotspots, Flüssen, Strassen und Wanderwegen erstellt. (Maps4me.de

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hi Sockeye,#h

vielen Dank für deine fundierten ausführlichen und sehr informativen Beschreibungen #6 .

Aber ich sehe nun "Land" doch zu Lachsen zu kommen.

Werde wohl den *Upper Kenai River / Russian River* anfahren, mir die ertsen Erfahrungen holen und dann die Rundtour starten, um dann vll. Ende August wieder zurückzukommen, sollten bis dahn die Silber nicht auch woanders zu bekommen sein.

Ich besitze das Garmin GPS 38,  das alte zuverläßige Urgetier.


----------



## Blackmore (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Onkel Klabauter schrieb:


> @ Blackmore !
> Hab letztes Jahr genau das selbe gemacht, allerdings weiter, bis Klondike, Dawson. Wasserkugeln sind Sch....e. Die verkaufen dort aber in jedem Angelladen so kleine Mini-Drift-Posen (meist rot-gelb), davor hatte ich ein Flour-Carbon-Vorfach mit Goldkopfnymphe. Da hämmern die Äschen wie verrückt drauf. Ansonsten verwende Mini- Blinker oder -spinner (nicht mehr als 3g). Hechte gehen dort auch ab wie "Schmitts-Katze"! Führ Deinen Spinnköder aber mindestens doppelt so schnell wie zu Hause!!! Rumzaubern und spielen endet in Fehlbissen. Auf Yukon und Teslin zu angeln ist Hokus-Pokus, die Flüße sind einfach zu groß (und der Rhein wird zum Bach ;-)) Jeder Creek mit seinem Auslauf wird Dir seine Fische nicht vorenthalten.
> Geh in Carmacks ins Hotel, frag nach Warren (und wenn er nüchtern ist, grüß ihn von den "awesome fuckin`drunken`german buddies") und frag ihn nach den Fishin-Hot-Spots! Die beliebtesten Hecht-Blinker dort sind der "Five o`Diamond" (rot-gelb) und der "Canadian Colours" (logisch: rot-weiß).
> Viel Spaß!:vik:




Oh super danke für den Tipp,

welche Schnur nimmt man denn am besten?

Wenn du auch mit dem Kanu unterwegs gewesen bist, wie war es denn mit den zotteligen Tieren unterwegs?
Habt ihr besondere Verhaltensmaßnahmen eingehalten?

Kannst mir ja ne PN schicken, die Frage passt ja eigentlich nicht hierher.


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

@ Blackmore
Da ich schon erwähnte, daß die Köder sehr schnell zu führen sind, brauchst Du auf die Schnur nicht allzu großes Augenmerk legen. Ich hatte stinknormale 17èr Fireline und ne gute 35èr Mono, für die Äschen stimme einfach mit dem Vorfach ab.Vergiß nicht: Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken sind Pflicht, d.h. Zauberei an feinem Geschirr is nich!! Und leg Dich deswegen besser nicht mit dem Mounty an!
Teddys hab ich 3 mal gesehen, 2 mal Schwarz- und 1 mal einen jungen Grizzly. Die sind aber recht scheu und gehen dem Menschen in der Regel aus dem Weg. Nimm aber die Verhaltensregeln unbedingt ernst!!! Wir hatten nämlich einmal nachts Besuch. Resultat war eine zerfetzte Waschtasche in der die Seife fehlte|uhoh:.
Wo leihst Du die Boote aus ?
Grüße!


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Aso! noch was!
Schau Dir unbedingt intensiv die Links aus meinem Post in Beitrag #17 an. Das dürfte so ziemlich das Beste an Info sein, was zu Deinem Vorhaben paßt!


----------



## erzgebirgsspitz2 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo Toni,

schau mal hier nach: http://angeln-alaska.de/reiseberichte.htm


Gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

So ..in 10 Tagen geht es los ... und dann hoffentlich viele Lachse.

Habe nun noch 1 Woche angehängt, so dass ich unabhängig vom Run der Silberlachse bin, der dieses Jahr sehr spät und zögerlich einsetzt.

Tackle will ich mir auch dort kaufen, wobei interessant ist, dass die angemailten Shops in Anchorage und auf Kenai mir von teuren Shimanos und Daiwas usw. abraten und zum Lachsangeln
die *Shimano Spheros 5000 *ans Herz legen (ca. 130 $).
Die Schnufassung ist 140 yards 16lb. 
Nun die Preisfrage: Wieviel Meter ist das bei 0,30 Mono bei uns?
Eagl, wer umrechnet, immer ein anderes Ergebnis ...

Als Schnur wird mir zu 25 bis 30 lb Mono geraten.


----------



## hugo99 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

hey... ich habe ähnliches vor wie du: anfang sept. will ich mit nem angelkollegen eine 2wöchige tour mit einem kleinen wohnmobil oder so nem vwbus in kanada machen. allerdings haben wir bisher noch nicht sehr viel geplant. fest steht : kanada, 2 wochen und viel fischen. natürlich wollen wir beide dort unseren ersten lachs fangen! aber gegen hechte,forellen und äschen haben wir natürlich auch nichts. ein traumfisch für mich wäre  zudem ein namaycush. jetzt wollte ich ersteinmal fragen ob man überhaupt und vorallem wo man dort die chance hat einen lachs bzw. namaycush zu fangen. ich weiß dass die daten noch sehr sehr allgemein gehalten sind aber wir werden wohl erst am wochenende anfangen können zu planen. ach ja: ich bin leider nur spinnfischer 
   , hab ich trotzdem chancen auf nen lachs?


----------



## Jean (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

@hugo99

Falls du hier am Fraser+Nebenfluessen den Lachsen nachstellen willst...Anfang September ist nicht sehr gut da der Sommerrun der Fische groesstenteils durch ist und der Fallrun faengt erst Ende September an. Dieses Jahr kannst du aber im Sept. auf Pinks fischen, zwar die kleinsten und auch geschmacklich die minderwertigsten aber Lachs. und in 2 Wochen ohne Guide zum Erfolg...will dir echt nicht dumm kommen aber das halte ich fuer nahezu unmoeglich! Und was den Namaicush angeht, der ist selbst den meisten kanadischen Anglern noch nicht gegoennt gewesen. Aber nichts fuer ungut, ich hab mal genauso ueber Kanada gedacht, leider ist die Realitaet anders. Moecht nur nicht das Du nach 2 Wochen enttaeuscht zurueckkommst. Oktober ist sehr gut oder jetzt, ein Freund kommt am Montag fuer 2 Wochen zu mir. Holt euch fuer 1-2 Tage nen Guide der euch alles zeigt,auch wenns kostet,und dann gehts allein los. Auch wirst Du Dich auf ein Zielfisch beschraenken muessen weil die Entfernungen zwischen den Hauptvorkommensgebieten einfach zu gross sind fuer 2 Wochen Urlaub. Lachs-BC, Hecht-Yukon/Sasketchawan, Namaycush - viele groessere Seen in Kanada beherbergen diesen Fisch,ohne Boot geht da aber nix,  Aesche oder Arctic Grayling - Yukon, Forelle - ueberall:q


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo Hugo,
gut das Jean erstmal geantwortet hat. Ich war 7mal in Kanada und kann dir sicher einiges erzählen. Leider sind viele  nicht bereit zu hören und sich dananch auszurichten. Kanada ist ein großes Land und nicht überall so erschlossen, dass du mit dem VW Bus überall hinkommst.
Gute Lachsgebiete findest du im Fraservalley, auf Vancouver Island, im Skeenagebiet und auf den Queen Charlotte Islands. Es gibt sicher auch noch kleinere Flüsse. Aber sie sind oft kaum erschließbar ohne Boot und Geländefahrzeug. Mit dem Geländefahrzeug meine ich nicht das, was wir darunter verstehen, sondern ein Gefährt, was wirklich durch den Wald fährt.
Die Plätze, an die du mit dem Auto gelangst, sind sehr sehr stark befischt. An die wirklich guten Ecken kommst du nur mit Guides und Boot/Truck. Lachse findest du sowieso nur in den Flüssen auf deren ersten vielleicht 80 Kilometern und im Meer. Die Bergseen der Rockys sehen wunderschön aus. Die Forellen dort sind aber "stocked" - das heißt, es sind
Pufforellen, die dort -oft per Helikopter - reingeworfen werden.
Namycush kannst du eigenlich nur in den großen Seen der Northern Territories wirklich verläßlich fangen. Auch in den Great Lakes sind sie beim Trolling gut fangbar. Hechte dann irgendwo dazwischen in Saskatchewan.
Jeder Fluß und See, manche Flüsse sogar alle paar Kilometer, haben ihre eigenen Gerätevorschriften und Entnahmerichtlinien. Die "Freshwater Synopsis" also kaufen und lesen!! Glaub nicht, das du in kanada im Bush bist und keiner sieht, was du tust. Hunderte von Fisheries betreuen die Flüsse und erkennen bereits aus der Luft, was du tust...

Deine Zeitwahl ist wirklich nicht optimal. Aber es kann Chancen geben - die Verhältnisse wie Wasserstand und Fischmasse sind entscheidend. Wenn es regnet kommen immer ein paar Fische durch.

Mein Rat: Konzentriert Euch auf eine Gegend, wenn ihr hauptsächlich fischen wollt. Die Angelgebiete liegen weiter auseinander, als München - Flensburg. Wenn ihr Euch entschieden habt, wo ihr hingeht, holt Euch Infos, schaut Euch dort um und nehmt vielleicht für zwei drei Tage einen Guide.

Es kommen jetzt vielleicht wieder so eon paar Hinweise wie: " Ha, aber ein Freund, der hat einen Freund und der hat...." Diese Hinweisgeber sollten überlegen, ob man jemanden, der offenbar neu in Land und Angelei ist, auf eine Tour schicken sollte die ihn an die Grenzen führt und sich an Zufällen und Glücksfängen orientiert. Eine 4 Wochentour kann man dann auch anders angehen.


----------



## hugo99 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

danke erstmal für die antworten! puh... hört sich ja nciht so berauschand an wie es die reiseanbieter immer so darstellen. aber ist mir auch schon in norwegen aufgefallen...
also ich generell bin ja auch für nen guide, aber mein kumpel will das glaube ich eher selbst in die hand nehmen (vorallem auch wegerm geld). bin halt gerade schon am zweifeln ob die 1600 euro, die es auf jeden fall kosten wird das geld wert sind oder ob ich nicht lieber sparen soll und das dann nächstes jahr richtig anzugreifen. das blöde bei mir ist halt dass ich wohl im okt. oder spätestens märz mit meinem studium anfangen werde. und da stell ich mir halt die frage wie oft sich die chance in den nächsten jahren nocheinmal bietet. es wäre auch eine super reise wenn wir nicht die großen fangerfolge erziehlen würden, aber wenn man nach kanada zum angeln fährt gehört ein lachs halt schon iwie dazu.   was würde denn ein guide so ca. kosten?


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo Hugo,
ich würde die Reiseanbieter nicht gleich verdammen - aber die bieten in der Regel eben ein
geschlossenes Packet für ein Angelgebiet zu dortigen Saisonzeiten. Und dann klappt das in der Regel schon. Ihr aber plant eine Reise zu Zeiten, die euch angenehm sind und sich nicht an den dortigen Gegebenheiten ausrichten.
Anfang Sept. ist in Kanada, was Lachs betrifft, Zwischensaison. Im Meer - was ich aber nicht genau kenne - sollte es möglich sein. Am Fraser kannst du zu dieser Zeit mit Buckellachs und verspäteten Rotlachsen, vielleicht auch mal mit einem vereinzelten King rechnen. Der King ist dann aber nicht mehr wirklich schön. Störangeln geht zu der Zeit gut.
Guide mit Boot kostet, wenn ihr es für euch allein bucht, ca. 600 Can$/Tag, wenn ihr irgendwo dazusteigen könnt, etwa die Hälfte.
Nebenbei bemerkt: Ein Budget von 1600 Euro p.P. - dann fangt euren Lachs besser im Frühjahr vor Rügen und fahrt erst einmal woanders hin. Ich halte das für sehr sehr knapp.
Angellizenz kostet für BC etwa 120 Can$ fürs Süßwasser. An classified waters kommen noch Tageskarten hinzu. Ich findes es etwas knapp.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hat denn jemand noch Tipps für mich hinsichtlich meines Threads ALASKA  bezüglich Tackle oder Route oder Gewässer?


----------



## Jean (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Sorry Toni! Hatte gleich das Gefuehl das dein Thread dadurch OT werden koennte deshalb hab ich nicht allzuviel geschrieben. Aber Dolfin und ich versuchen nur einem jungen Menschen sein Vorhaben genauer zu erklaeren. Vieleicht kann einer der Mods das hier zu einem eigenem Thema machen und die letzten Posts dort einfuegen.


----------



## hugo99 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

also jungs, das ganze hat sich jetzt geklärt! die kanadatour wird verschoben und zu einer 2 wöchigen hechttour in schweden umgestaltet. ich danke euch für eure tipps und warnungen, da ich mir das anfangs schon etwas leichter vorgestellt habe. 
danke und petri heil 
hugo


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

@Jean

schon ok #h

Frage: Mit welcher Schnurstärke bzw. Durchmesser, Marke fischt du auf Lachs (Silber, Red)?


----------



## Jean (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

@hugo

Schade aber weise! Wenn ihr oder dein Buddy das Geld nicht habt oder ausgeben wollt fuer einen Guide ist das die bessere Entscheidung. Mit Guide haettest Du aber auch in diesen 2 Wochen recht Erfolgreich sein koennen, und wenn die Fluesse mal nicht so gehen gibts hier immer noch das Salzwasser...

@ Toni

Hast Antwort auf deine PN.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

So ..heute Nacht geht es los ...

werde euch dann berichten |wavey:


----------



## Dart (1. August 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hi Toni
Wünsche dir einen Superurlaub, und uns einen feinen Bericht mit leggeren Bildern.:m
Bis denne, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dart (11. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

By the way....wie war der Urlaub? |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Traumhaft,


die Natur, die Einsamkeit, die Stille, die Weiten sind schon phantastisch; natürlich auch das Angeln 

Ich werde, wenn ich etwas mehr Luft seitens der Arbeit habe, hier berichten.
Zunächst aber werde ich anfangen, ein paar Fotos in mein Album rein zu stellen |wavey:


----------



## Dart (18. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Dein neues Avatar spricht schon Bände.....freue mich schon auf den Bericht.:m
LG Reiner


----------



## Jean (18. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Lass uns nicht zu lange zappeln, bin auch schon gespannt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Habe den Bericht trotz knappester Zeit schon angefangen ...

werde aber ihn nicht mehr einstellen, da das Board für mich aktuell nicht mehr relevant genug hierzu erscheint (z.B. siehe aktuell nun wieder folgendes Posting von @ Dolfin !)

... ein paar Fotos (die meiner kleinsten Tochter, die anderen sind noch aufgrund Zeitmangels ungesichert auf den Karte in den cams) habe ich mal in mein Album reingestellt ... andere werden nun wohl nicht mehr folgen ...

aber:

... wenn Fragen zu Alaska, Route, Fische und Ausrüstung bestehen, einfach anmailen #h


----------



## Dart (21. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

edit: ;-)


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Nun ja Toni,
mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn die Bilder, die du da so quick mal reingestellt hast alles sind. Naja, dann hast du sicher tolle Landschaft gesehen, viele Elche und Berge - aber fischereilich?
Als Avatar einen Gammelfisch? Tut mir leid - aber mehr ist der King wirklich nicht mehr---
Um uns gleich recht zu verstehen: Eine Reise ist mehr als nur Fische. Aber dann sollte man das auch deutlich sagen.


----------



## Dart (22. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Nun ja Toni,
> mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn die Bilder, die du da so quick mal reingestellt hast alles sind. Naja, dann hast du sicher tolle Landschaft gesehen, viele Elche und Berge - aber fischereilich?
> Als Avatar einen Gammelfisch? Tut mir leid - aber mehr ist der King wirklich nicht mehr---
> Um uns gleich recht zu verstehen: Eine Reise ist mehr als nur Fische. Aber dann sollte man das auch deutlich sagen.


Die größten Kritiker der Elche, waren am Ende selber welche.|bla:
Spätestens nach deinem Posting, hätte ich an Tonis Stelle, überhaupt keinen Bock mehr einen Bericht zu schreiben.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch|rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Nun ja Toni,
> mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn die Bilder, die du da so quick mal reingestellt hast alles sind. Naja, dann hast du sicher tolle Landschaft gesehen, viele Elche und Berge - aber fischereilich?
> Als Avatar einen Gammelfisch? Tut mir leid - aber mehr ist der King wirklich nicht mehr---
> Um uns gleich recht zu verstehen: *Eine Reise ist mehr als nur Fische. Aber dann sollte man das auch deutlich sagen*.


 

*Eine Reise ist mehr als nur Fische.* 
Deutlich genug gesagt ?!

Ansonsten mein Posting oben.


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Er hat ja vorher allen "die Relevanz" abgesprochen. Und es ging mir nicht darum jemandem 
irgendwas madig zu machen. Da er aber so kurz bleibt ist es aber doch wohl erlaubt eine Bewertung aus anglerischer Sicht vorzunehmen. Eine solche Reise, wie auch immer organisiert, kostet nicht wenig Geld. Sie ist ein Traum für viele Angler und einige können sich diesen Traum, wenn überhaupt, oft nur einmal wahrmachen. Daher hätte ich für diese Angelfreunde gern einen wahrheitsgemäßen Bericht gesehen - denn er bewahrt auch vor falschen Vorstellungen und Erwartungen.
Es ist doch kein  persönlicher Fehler, wenn es mal mit den Fängen nicht so gelaufen ist. Aber Angler fahren nun einmal wegen der Fänge dort hinüber. Daher sind solche Berichte wichtig. Leider hat er sich aber vor meinem Posting entschieden, nicht darüber zu reden.


----------



## Sockeye (22. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo Toni,

ich würde mich über deinen Bericht sehr freuen! Ich war erst einmal im August oben und deine Erfahrungen interessieren mich sehr. (Da im August der Juli-Trubel vorbei ist und alles günstiger zu haben ist. Flüge / Unterkunft etc.)

Hast du Fisch mitgebracht? Wie waren deine Erfahrungen mit dem Zoll. Da ist ja jetzt die neue 20kg Regelung.

Ich selber werde erst wieder im Juni nächstes Jahr dort sein. Speziell um die Kings im Anchor River und Deep Creek mit der Fliege zu befischen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> ich würde mich über deinen Bericht sehr freuen! Ich war erst einmal im August oben und deine Erfahrungen interessieren mich sehr. (Da im August der Juli-Trubel vorbei ist und alles günstiger zu haben ist. Flüge / Unterkunft etc.)
> 
> ...


 
#h
Ich werde dir sehr gerne Tipps geben; die letzten drei Fotos im Album sind am Anchor, an dem ich einige Tage war; weitere Fotos (sobald ich diese von den cams runtergeladen habe) zum Anchor und Details zum Angeln dort (HOTSPOTS !) werde ich dir dann mailen.

Zollrechtlich kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich nicht eingefroren habe, sondern wenn ich nichts fangfrisch wollte, Schonhaken benutzte und nicht entnommen habe.


----------



## Jean (22. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Schade, haette mich ueber einen Bericht gefreut...

@ Sockeye

Es sind 20 Kg erlaubt. Mein Freund hat 12 Kg mitgenommen, wurde kontrolliert in Stuttgart aber alles im gruenen Bereich. Ich selbst hab 19 Kg mitgenommen, wurde aber nicht kontrolliert aber da ich am 11 September geflogen bin wurde das Gepaeck mit Sicherheit genauer angesehen aber nichts beanstandet. Mein Kollege hatte auch vorher beim deutschen Zoll deswegen angefragt und eine E-mail bekommen das 20 Kg erlaubt sind. Leider hatt er diese inzwischen geloescht, die haette ich gerne hier in einem anderen Thread eingestellt.


----------



## Dart (22. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Toni
Ich finde du solltest den Bericht hier schreiben, es ist eindeutig das Dolfin dein Posting 58 falsch gedeutet hat, und das ist sogar verständlich. Dein Unmut den du da rausgelassen hast, kommt ja ursprünglich aus einer ganz anderen Ecke und hat mit den Jungs die hier gerne mitlesen ja nichts zu tun.
Liebe Grüße, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Toni und ich haben uns über PN ausgetauscht und unsere Probleme geklärt. Es gab da sicher Mißverständnisse. Er wird sich sicher nochmal zu der reise melden, hat aber Gründe, dass es dass jetzt nicht kann.
Für mich ist das damit erlegt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. September 2009)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Er wird sich sicher nochmal zu der reise melden, hat aber Gründe, dass es dass jetzt nicht kann.



#6Super, ich freue mich darauf!#6


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (20. März 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo, ich bin vom 19. Juni 3 Wochen von Whitehorse bis Anchorage über Kluane Lake (zurück nach Whitehorse über Dawson City) unterwegs und möchte auch mal den Lachsen nachstellen. Nun habe ich Bilder vom Russian/Kenai River gesehen, wo alle Meter jemand dicht gedrängt steht und sich die Angler gegenseitig die Haken um die Ohren hauen. Ist das wirklich so? 

Kann ich eventuell auch in der Nähe von Anchorage (oder auf der Route) angeln ohne bis Kenai vorzudringen? Da ich mit Wohnmobil unterwegs bin, bin ich auch nicht sehr beweglich und meine Familie möchte nicht unbedingt aufs Boot. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## Sockeye (23. März 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



StatueOfLiberty schrieb:


> Kann ich eventuall auch in der Nähe von Anchorage (oder auf der Route) angeln ohne bis Kenai vorzudringen?  Da ich mit Wohnmoibil unterwegs bin, bin ich auch nicht sehr beweglich und meine Familie möchte nicht unbedingt aufs Boot.



In gesamt Kanada und Alaska gilt: Alle guten Stellen, welche vom Ufer (öffentlich) aus beangelbar sind und einen Parkplatz in der Nähe (1-2km) haben, sind zu Zeiten den Lachs-Aufstiegs voll mit Anglern. Ohne Ausnahme.

Bist du bereit 1-2 Stunden zum Fluss zu Wandern, kann es ganz anderst aussehen. Oder du wählst eine Lodge mit Privat-Ufer an einem solchen Fluß für eine Übernachtung.($)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (24. März 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Danke Sockeye. 1-2 Stunden Fussmarsch würde ich ohne weiteres in Kauf nehmen, schliesslich bin ich ja auch wegen der Natur da. Nur zu welchem Fluss  und wo? Oder gehe ich einfach an eine Stelle wo die ganzen Angler sich drängeln und lauf dann bis zu einem Bereich, wo nicht so viele stehen?


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (4. April 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Ich fahre ja auch noch von Anchorage bis hoch nach Fairbanks. Weiss jemand, ob es auf dem Weg auch Flüsse mit Lachsen gibt oder beschränkt es sich auf den Bereich um Kenai? Wenn das so sein sollte, würde ich evtl. umplanen und einen Campground auf Kenai ansteuern. Meine Pläne stehen noch nicht 100%-ig fest, aber einige Tage wollte ich doch schon für das Angeln einplanen. 

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## Gebirgsangler (23. April 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hallo Statue ich war selber 2010 in Alaska und bin mit dem Wohnmobil von Anchorage aus gestartet. Es gibt sicher auch auf deinem Weg nach Fairbanks den ein oder anderen Lachsfluss, aber die richtig gute Fischerei wird dir auf der Kenai-Halbinsel geboten.(Sind von Anchorage nach Homer gefahren und dann nach Seward im September). Wenn du denn ein oder anderen Lachs dort auch Essen willst, sollten das blanke Fische sein und die gibt es nun mal in erster Linie nunmal beim Aufstieg in Küstennähe. Die Chance das sie beißen ist besser wiel dort doch noch einige Nahrung aufnehmen. Alle Lachse die bei denn Laichgebieten weiter oben beißen, verbeissen nur ihren Laichplatz und sind sowieso ungeniesbar. Von der Landschaft auf der Halbinsel ganz zu schweigen! Auf der Tour wird auch was für die Familie geboten Bootsausfahrten von Homer Bearwatching, Glacierwatching, Whalewatching und natürlich Heilbutt-Touren. In Seward gibt es ein sehenswertes Sealife und Goldgräberhistorie. Wäre als Tour aufjedenfall wieder meine erste Wahl 
Mfg Toni   
Bei Fragen einfach melden kann ein paar Reisetips geben


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Danke Toni! Werde wohl meine Tour etwas umgestalten, denn ja, essen wollte ich auch den einen oder anderen. 

Gleich noch eine Frage: Wie habt ihr die Angeln im Flugzeug transportiert?


----------



## Sockeye (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Gar nicht...:q

Rollen ins Fluggepäck und die entsprechend Route dort gekauft. Für 50-70$ bekommst du was Feines.

Wann planst du den auf der Kenai Halbinsel genau aufzuschlagen? Dann kann ich dir sicherlich 1-2 Tipps zukommen lassen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

@sockeye: du kannst das doch bestimmt nachvollziehen. Wenn man erstmal "seine" Lieblingsspinnrute(n) gefunden hat, möchte man nicht wechslen. ;-)

Ich nehme an, dass ich so am 22.-23 Juni dort aufschlage. Für 1-2 Tipps vom Experten bin ich natürlich immer offen.


----------



## Sockeye (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Der 22.6. ist der letzte Termin für den Anchor River. Um den mitzunehmen solltest du am 21. Abends in Anchor Point aufschlagen. Campingplätze gibt es massig.
Hier hast du die einmalige Möglichkeit mit mittlerem Geschirr in watbarem Wasser dem Königslachs nachzustellen.

Danach ein ist ein Tag Abstecher nach Homer zu empfehlen (Heilbut / Meeresangeln). Ohne Angeln, würde ich die kleine Fähre nach Halibut Cove nehmen. Schöner Tagesausflug mit leckerem Restaurant.

Danach würde ich auf den Crooked Creek State Recreation Site am Kasilof fahren und den Coho Cove auf Rotlachs und Köngslachs (nur die ohne Fettflosse) beangeln.

Da du für den first Run relativ spät bist und für den zweiten Run zu früh, sind die Rotlachse schon eher oben im Russian River anzutreffen. Aber hier ist Combat-Fishing angesagt! Der Russian River Campground ist sicherlich eine Erfahrung...
Aber, wenn du auf Wandern stehst, kannst du hier eine tolle Tageswanderung zum Russian Lake (lower) machen, vorbei an den Russian River Falls (springende Lachse) und zum See (laichende Lachse). Vorsicht Bären!

Alternativ ist eine Tageswanderung zum Cresent Lake klasse um hier mit der Fliege zu Angeln.

Im Anschluß wäre noch ein Tag in Seward angebracht um dort eine Whale-watching Tour zu machen...

Hast du ein GPS? Dann kann ich dir die genauen Punkte per PN schicken.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Super, vielen Dank! Ja, GPS ist immer dabei.


----------



## Sockeye (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Hi,

ich habe dir mal einen Satz KMZ für Google Earth mit den erwähnten Punkten erstellt. (siehe Anhang)

Bei Fragen einfach Fragen... 

VG
Sockeye


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe dir mal einen Satz KMZ für Google Earth mit den erwähnten Punkten erstellt. (siehe Anhang)
> 
> ...


 
WOW SUPER! Vielen Dank. Kann ja jetzt nichts mehr schief gehen ;-)


----------



## Gebirgsangler (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

@ Statue

war hauptsächlich mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs, die is
vierteilig und im Rohr verpackt gewesen,die is dann in nen Seesack hineingekommen und Klamotten drumherum so war das teuer Gerät gut verstaut und durch die Sachen gepolster.
Genau so gehts natürlich mit der Spinnrute:m

Hab ja auf Coho`s also Silberlachse gefischt und das Mit 8#
Fliegenrute bzw Spinnrute 30 bis 60 g Wurfgewicht. Hab die an einer Spro Henk Simonz Spec gedrillt die war 2 teilig und nur 2,10 lang aber ging hervorragend die Amis benutzen meistens auch kurze bzw mehrgeteilte Ruten 

Noch en Ködertipp hab mit dennen einige überlistet
während andere doof glotzend daneben standen |supergri

Vibrax Blue Fox (GR 4)








]


----------



## Gebirgsangler (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

@ Sockeye mal ne Frage weisst du zufällig ob auch Rotlachse den Swanson aufsteigen oder gibts da nur Silberlinge|kopfkrat für die ja nun ein für mich absoluter Hotspot 

Mfg Toni


----------



## Sockeye (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Soweit ich weiss hat der Swanson River keinen Rotlachsaufstieg. Ich hab jedenfalls noch von keinen Fängen gehöhrt. Silber & Forelle ist er topp, jedenfalls mit dem Kanu, später im Jahr.

Signifikante Sockeye Aufstiege gibt es nur im

Kenai/Russian
Kasilof
Rescurection (Seward / von der Zuchtstation)

Es gibt noch ein paar, aber da kommt man nur mit dem Heli hin.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



Gebirgsangler schrieb:


> Vibrax Blue Fox (GR 4)
> ]


 
Danke für den Tipp! :m

Fliegenrute ist nicht so mein Ding. Ich schau mal, wo ich die aufegtrieben bekomme.


----------



## Sockeye (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



StatueOfLiberty schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! :m
> Fliegenrute ist nicht so mein Ding. Ich schau mal, wo ich die aufegtrieben bekomme.



Die Vibrax blue Fox bekommst du dort in jedem Supermarkt. Nur brauchen wirst du sie nicht. Zu der Zeit, wo du dort bist, wird kein einziger Silberlachs in den Flüssen zu finden sein.

Zu deiner Zeit steigen Rotlachs (nur Nassfliege) und Königslachs (Nassfliege oder Lachseier) auf.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Abflug hat sich etwas verändert: Ankunft in Anchorage/Kenai wird jetzt erst ~ 28. Juni werden. 

Auch muss ich jetzt erstmal verdauen, daß Condor die Angelsachen wie Übergepäck wertet und sage und schreibe pro Kilo 20 Euro haben will. Da lohnt es sich ja wirklich nicht, die Rute mitzunehmen. Kaufen und wegwerfen ist da ja fast günstiger...
Bei mehr als ein Koffer, will Condor ebenfalls noch absahnen: 30 Euro pro zusätzliches Gepäckstück. Das nenn ich dann mal "Abzocke"


----------



## Gebirgsangler (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

In Anchorage ab ins Sportsmans Warehouse und dort die Sachen gekauft wäre mein Tipp. 
Ist ein riesiger Laden bekommste alles und außerdem gute Info's in Sachen Lachs in welchen Flüssen was geht.
Hamm einige unsrer Truppe damals gemacht und sind gut damit gefahren. Die Angeln wurden dannach dort an einheimische Jungangler verschenkt.


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Wieso Abzocke?
Du suchst dir einen preiswerten Flug mit (natürlich) verminderten Leistungen raus, willst die Leistungen aber. Dann heißt es eben dazuzahlen.
Warum sollten Billigflüge wohl billig sein?
Petri


----------



## shorty 38 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Vielflieger


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Wenn man unter dem Limit bleibt (<23 kg pro Koffer) zahlt man natuerlich nichts. :q

20 Euro pro Kilo betrachte ich als Abzocke auch wenn ich den Fllug mit Meilen bezahlt habe und somit nur rund die Haelfte bezahlt habe. Einige mussten am Flughafen schon echt schlucken.


----------



## schelle85 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

So ist das nunmal mit dem Übergepäck.
Am am 3. August in den Yukon fliegen, auch mit Condor, aber ich will lieber mein eigenes Gerät dabei haben und bin dann auch bereit die paar Euro zu zahlen. Wenn der Flug 150 € teuerer wär und dafür kein Aufschlag auf zusätzliches Gepäck würde kaum einen was sagen.

So ist es halt eine alternative billig zu fliegen für die Art von Reisenden die nicht so viel Gepäck mitschleppen.

Schade ist es nur das vor 2 Jahren es noch niemand interessiert hat wieviel man mitnimmt, wir waren dort zu 3 und hatten 4 Gepäckstücke + 2 Rutenrohre und es hat niemanden gejuckt, aber so ist das halt nunmal!!

Auch wenn es mir genauso wenig gefällt wie anderen, aber wie gesagt ich bin lieber bereit mein hochwertiges Equipment mitzunehmen anstatt mir dort für 70 $ irgendeinen Plunder zu kaufen. 
Aber das ist Ermessenssache und jeder soll es halten wie er es für am Besten hält.

In diesem Sinne Petri an alle die dieses Jahr im Yukon oder Alaska ihr Glück versuchen!!


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Ich habe ein Gepäckstück hin&zurück dazugenommen (a 30 Euro) und bin damit ausgekommen. Die Angeln waren in einem Baumarktrohr sicher verstaut und da alle Koffer unter 23 kg blieben, ist nichts an zusätzlichen Kosten dazu gekommen.

Und Glück habe ich gehabt... |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Sockeye (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Schöner King, wo hast du ihn gefangen?

...und wir wollen mehr Bilder |supergri

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Gebirgsangler (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Petri Heil zum King


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Petri Dank |supergri

Gefangen in Homer, Eingeweihte werden wissen wo. 

Bilder vom Fisch oder von Alaska? Mehr habe ich leider nicht fangen können, nur noch ein paar Forellen. Aber dieses Teil war eh der Hammer. 

Wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe, gebe ich noch ein paar zusätzliche Kommentare zu den Vorschlägen, falls noch einer in meine Lage kommt.


----------



## senfi (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Glückwunsch auch von mir.
Solche Threads retten einfach die Zeiten zwischen den Reisen, es besteht folglich reges Interesse an Einzelheiten!


----------



## senfi (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Seh ich jetzt erst: war ja bestimmt ein super Drill mit so leichter Ausrüstung. Das eine ist eine Black Stream, oder? War mit der auch schon auf Lachs und Steelhead, auf King hätte ich allerdings Zweifel ob der Stärke gehabt...


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Ja Black Stream und Spro Black Arc. Beides hat sich ohne weiteres bewährt, nur die Schnur 0.35 mono machte mir bei der Landung (ohne Netz) sorgen. Zum Glück half mir ein Einheimischer die 12 Pfund zu landen.


----------



## Sockeye (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Gerne auch von Alaska... bei mir dauerts ja noch ein Jahr, bis ich wieder hin komme...

Und ehrlich gesagt in der Nick Dudiak Lagoon in Homer habe ich noch nie was gefangen...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Sockeye kennt einfach alles :m

Nur zwei Köder sind dort fänging: ein Stück von einer großen Makrele oder ein kleiner Hering vom Laden gegenüber. Allerdings muß der Hering noch prepariert werden (Duftwolke erhöhen!), nur so gab es Bisse. Aber das ist kompliziert und kann ich schlecht beschreiben. Wen es interessiert: PN bitte. 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder. Mehr Bilder sind in einem Album, wenn man auf meinen Alias klickt.


----------



## Sockeye (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

:l ja Hammer!!!

Das erste Mal da oben und gleich den Grand Slam: King, Black Bear, Brown Bear, Dull Sheep, Sea Otter...

Ich war bisher schon 7 Mal oben und habe vom Grizzly nur die Kacke gesehen....|supergri

VG
Sockeye


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

... und Golden Eagle, Bald Eagle, Moose, Sael, Wolverine, Caribou und insgesamt sieben Bären, davon 4 Grizzlys. Der Preis: wir sind 4566 km gefahren plus 8 Stunden Denali-Bustour.


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

So, wie versprochen noch ein kurzes Feedback der Reise.

Reisezeitraum: 22.06.2011 – 14.07.2011
Strecke: 

Hin: Whitehorse – Dawson City – Tok – Fairbanks – Denali – Anchorage – Kenai - Whitier – Seward – Homer 
Zurück: Homer – Cooper Landing (Russian River) – Anchorage – Glennallen – Tok –- Skagway – Whitehorse

Wie gesagt, Angeln war nicht das Hauptanliegen der Reise, eher nebenbei. Die Angelbestimmungen der einzelnen Seen und Flüsse kann man sich bei den Visitor Centers holen. Es war mir aber einfach zu kompliziert dahinter zu steigen wann und von was man wie angeln kann und darf. So war ich nur am Kenai River für 4h auf Sockeye (ohne Erfolg), 2 h am Lower Russian Lake auf Grayling, 0 h am Russian River (da sich dort überhaupt nichts tat) und dann 2 Tage je 2x3-4 h am Homer Spit (mit Erfolg wie berichtet).

Noch allgemeine Kommentare:

Dawson City: Nette kleine Stadt mit schönen Restaurants, aber insgesamt wirklich sehr klein. Tipp: Bootsfahrt zum Fishwheel (teuer aber sehr interssant).
Überfahrt über den „Top of the World Highway“: Verhindern wenn möglich! 200 km Sandpiste ohne Nennenswerte Highlights. 
Denali Nationalpark: Teure Tickets für eine 8h Busfahrt, die für jeden ermüdend und insgesamt gesehen zu langweilig war. Selbst der Busfahrer hatte Mühe die Augen aufzuhalten. Hat sich für uns definitiv nicht gelohnt auch wenn wir einige Tiere gesehen haben. Die kann man aber auch unterwegs antreffen.
Anchorage: gut zum Shoppen (USA halt), Tipp: Alaska Native Heritage Center unbedingt anschauen!
Kenai: War nett anzusehen, da 4. Juli Feiertag und alles auf den Straßen unterwegs war. Leider wollten wir am Russian River Campground 2 Tage Station machen, aber aufgrund des Feiertages, keine Chance.
Deep Creek bei Ninilchik: Unbedingt anschauen! 3 Paare Weißkopfadler und 1 x Steinadler mit Leuchtturm im Hintergrund. Allerdings sind die Karkassen der Dorsche nicht unbedingt schön anzusehen, die überall rumliegen.
Homer: Fantastisch! Heilbuttessen in Pattie’s Restaurant nicht vergessen. Wer am Campground am Eingang direkt neben den Fishing Hole campt kann die Adler beobachten, wie sie sich die Karkassen aus dem Abfallbehälter holen. Tipp: Heilbuttangeln.
Seward: Kleine Stadt, aber ok. Sealife ist enttäuschend. Evtl Gletscherfahrt.
Whitier: Durchfahrt durch einen eingleisigen Tunnel, den man sich mit der Bahn und dem Gegenverkehr teilt. Tipp: Gletscherfahrt.
Carcross: Sandwüste im Yukon! Achtung auch hier sind Bären (besonders, wenn man Lachs brät …)
Skagway: Unbedingt anschauen! Am Chilkoot Campground übernachten, super Ausblick auf Skagway. Sehr nette Innenstadt, Tipp: Theater „Soapy Smith“ unbedingt machen (Achtung: nicht am Rand sitzen, sonst ist man schnell selber auf der Bühne). 
Whitehorse: Nette Kleinstadt. Tipp: Essen bei Klondike Rib and Salmon Barbecue. Fishleader.

Wenn noch Fragen sind, bitte PN oder hier posten.


----------



## senfi (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Super Bilder, klingt nach einer Tour nach meinem Geschmack.
Und um den Vielfraß und die Braunbären beneide ich Euch!

Haben Euch eigentlich die Mücken aufgefressen, das ist nämlich das, was mich noch von Touren in den hohen Norden abhällt.

Noch ne Frage zum Lachs: silbern war der ja nicht mehr, schmeckte er trotzdem? Oder hatte etwa der Bär Erfolg bei seinen Abwerbeversuchen?


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

Der Lachs war in Ordnung. Ich konnte jedenfalls keine Geschmackseinbußen feststellen. Allerdings hat er bedeutend besser frisch geschmeckt im Vergleich zu den Stücken, die wir einfrieren mußten.

Die Mückenplage hielt sich sehr in Grenzen. Gesört hat es eigentlich nur beim Campen. Insgesamt waren vielleicht 4-5 Campingplätze unerträglich. Dies waren dann meistens die staatlichen Plätze aber auch die mehr entlegenen und damit die schönsten. An den meisten Stellen waren keine oder nur wenige Mücken.


----------



## schelle85 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*

@statueofliberty

hast echt ne schöne Tour gemacht, wobei ich den Top of the World Highway eigentlich sehr geil finde, naja ist halt geschmacksache ;-)
Ich werd ihn in 2 Wochen auf jedenfall wieder fahren wenn ich von Dawson Richtung Haines fahre um mir meinen King zu holen.

Ich will hier nicht klug*******n aber Carcross ist schon wieder im Yukon und nicht in Alaska aber kann ja mal passieren das man in dem weiten Land die Orientierung verliert ;-)

Petri an alle Yukon/Alaska Reisenden


----------



## StatueOfLiberty (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Alaska & Yukon mit dem Wohnmobil*



schelle85 schrieb:


> @statueofliberty
> 
> hast echt ne schöne Tour gemacht, wobei ich den Top of the World Highway eigentlich sehr geil finde, naja ist halt geschmacksache ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Genau!


----------

